# Slr01 with 25's?



## jjcools

Has anyone fit 25s on their Team Machine? I have a 2011 and thought about trying some 25 Pro4 SC on a wider rim set up but worry about rubbing


----------



## tihsepa

Probably not the same but a 25 open corsa is really close on my SL01. 

FWIW.


----------



## uncrx2003

jjcools said:


> Has anyone fit 25s on their Team Machine? I have a 2011 and thought about trying some 25 Pro4 SC on a wider rim set up but worry about rubbing


Although I have not tried it yet but I did take a look at clearance last night. I think the SLR01 (2012) has enough room for 25mm (at least in the rear). It has much more room than the SL01. I've own both.


----------



## jjcools

Seems like it might be tight since people say the Michelins measure on the larger side. I will just stick with my 23's for now.


----------



## Chainstay

I can run a set of 28's - Continental GP 4 seasons on my 2012 SLR 01. The rims are Mavic Open Pro's, which are narrow. I normally run 23's but the 28's were off another bike and I tried them and it worked


----------



## jjcools

Reviving my old thread. Has anyone tried it? I think I am going to give it a try this year. A little added rubber won't hurt my sportive riding.


----------



## looigi

FWIW, rims with wider bead width make the installed with of the tire wider. I've been running 23 Mich Pro4 (and 3) on HED C2 and Pacenti rims, and the tires measure 25mm wide. There's plenty of clearance on my 2012 SLR01. I haven't tried it, but I imagine I could run 25mm tires on the rims which would measure closer to 27 or 28mm wide and still get away with it. The tightest spot is between the chain stays, which measures ~31mm at the tire on my bike. There's much more clearance between the seat stays, brake bridge and fork.


----------



## jjcools

Thanks Looigi,

I have some Kinlin 279s so the 25s may rub on the rear chainstays when out of the saddle it sounds. Hmmm. I might try it anyway and just run a 25 front and 23 rear if it rubs until i wear out the 25s. that could be odd...


----------



## Hunyak

My 2013 SLR01 came with 23mm tires. I just put a 25mm (Conti Gatorskin tubular) on the rear. there is plenty of clearance.


----------



## fa63

Be careful with the Michelin, my 25 mm Pro4 SC measure almost 28 mm on older Reynolds 46 rims (which aren't "wide" as some of the more current rims).


----------



## thomasrcleary

Hunyak said:


> My 2013 SLR01 came with 23mm tires. I just put a 25mm (Conti Gatorskin tubular) on the rear. there is plenty of clearance.


Does the ride feel more comfortable? 

I have a 2013 SLR01 as well and the roads in my area are very rough.


----------



## looigi

FWIW, comfort arises out of the lower tire pressure you can run in wider tires, whether they're wider due to using a wide rim, wide in their own right, or both. 23mm tires on 19 mm rims at 80 psi will be just about as comfortable as 25mm tires on 23mm rims at 80 psi. You'll just pinch flat a lot easier on the skinny setup.


----------



## majbuzz

I just installed 25mm wheels with 25mm Conti Gators on my 2012, fits fine.


----------



## boozeman27

I run Michelin Pro4 25's on my Zipp 202 clinchers on my 14 Teammachine SLR01. It's close but no rub no matter how hard I corner or climb or sprint.


----------



## matyekim

even more reviving. But I can confirm that the 2014 SLR01 can fit GP4k S2's in 25mm. (Wheelset was 2012 Ksyrium SL's)

about 2-3mm clearance in the rear, but it was useful considering the ride I swapped them for was rather bumpy.


----------

